# Retirement in Brazil



## JulieJ

Hi,

Does anyone know of any good blogs about retiring in Brazil or blogs by expats who retired in Brazil? 

thanks


----------



## BrainyExpat

I am sorry, I am new to the forum and cannot post any links. I would recommend reading an article on Money.USNews about retiring in Brasil, or going to Frugal Retirement Living blog. I hope it helps, Good luck!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Brazil is becoming *VERY* expensive.
You can eat out cheaper in the USA or the UK than here in Brazil these days. - In a good restaurant obviously.

What are you looking for?
Where would you want to live?
Brazil is a huge country, with many different cultures and climates.


----------

